# Martin Jaguar goes ILF



## pghrich (Nov 12, 2007)

looks cool, wonder if the riser can than heavier limbs?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Reflex risers are not very conducive to recurve accuracy. They should have left that for the compounds. The Eye 25 has a chance. FWIW a guy at our local leagues has a Jaguar, he can't wait until we are done each week so he can shoot my Excel. I have shot his Jaguar, when we are done I am in no hurry to shoot his Jaguar......both bows cost about the same with SF limbs.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a waste of money. 
Stop using compound risers for recurves


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Cwilder said:


> Looks like a waste of money.
> Stop using compound risers for recurves


It has worked in the past, but they had a recurve shooter picking out the risers then.......like the Lynx. Now they look too much at the chronograph and not enough at how it shoots and feels...


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I was looking at those the other day. Nice to see another player in the ILF hunting riser market, but with the amount of reflex in that riser, I'm guess it might be pretty finicky.

Maybe they'll offer the Eye 25 in a shorter version.









That looks a lot more forgiving to me.

KPC


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

Vast improvement over the old jags. Cool, but won't be my next purchase


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Both the Jag and the Saber have ILF versions. Judging by the pics on their site it looks like they've taken about half the reflex out of the limbs. That should improve shot stability. It doesn't look so much like a compound with trad limbs anymore which is another plus. Shoulda made the Panther ILF as well and gotten rid of the silly rubber lip on the shelf like they did on the other two.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Reflex risers look cool but are a pain to shoot. They severely punish any errors. I think Martin is selling to compound shooters who want to go "trad", making a recurve that looks like a compound with no wheels.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Would have to agree that the Eye 25 has more pleasing looks and seems to be the better bow


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't like the handle. Otherwise, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I shot two generations of Martin compounds and do not like their grips either. I greatly prefer a wood grip over a metal handle with rubber sides.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

j.conner said:


> I shot two generations of Martin compounds and do not like their grips either. I greatly prefer a wood grip over a metal handle with rubber sides.


I looked at one of their new compounds the other day, decent bow but for the money there are better choices IMO. They did get rid of that nasty thumb buster shelf/riser area on the compounds. Don't know if they fixed that on these recycled risers for the recurves though.


----------

